# Concrete / Cement Sealer?



## UK_Pete (May 13, 2009)

*In a couple of posts I have noted that some builders use a concrete / cement sealer to create a weatherproof coat on their wooden structures.*
*My question is: Is this the stuff that you would normally mix in with the cement / concrete, or is it the stuff that you would pour / brush over the top of your finished concrete / cement?*
*There is a huge difference in price between the two products, at least here in the UK there is!*
*Just looking for a heads up.*
*Thanks in advance,*
*Pete.*


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Concrete sealers are just an acrylic based sealer. Its the same stuff used to seal stone and tile for outdoor use. 

-Brian


----------

